# I lost respect for my husband



## Chimera janine (Sep 17, 2020)

I lost respect for my husband after countless times of being let down and lied to..the situation is very complicated and I'm trying to deal with a separation


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Are you considering separation or are you currently separated and having trouble dealing with the logistics and legalities of separation?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

